# Delai de prevenance



## Nounoujuju61 (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes.
Aujourd'hui dimanche, il est 17h, une maman m'envoie un SMS me demandant de commencer à 7h le lendemain au lieu de 7h50, le papa étant en déplacement pour le travail.
Le délai de prévenance écrit au contrat est de 7 jours.
Hors demain matin, j'ai rendez vous à 7h10 pour une prise de sang au laboratoire.
J'ai donc refusé l'accueil de l'enfant à 7h.
Suis je bien dans mon droit?
Merci bonne soirée.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

 1)  au contrat l heure d arrivée de l enfant est prévu a 7h50
2) délai de prévenance de 7 jours =  non respecter
3)  vous avez un rdv de prévu demain à 7h10

Donc oui vous avez bien fait de refusée , vous êtes pas obligé d accepter de faire des heures en + , le déplacement de travail du papa est prévu depuis déjà quelques jours c est pas aujourd'hui dimanche que son patron lui a dit eh au faite demain tu es en déplacement , cette maman aurait dû anticiper cette demande


----------



## Nounoujuju61 (11 Décembre 2022)

Merci je culpabilise d'avoir refusé vous m'enlever une épine du pieds. Je débute dans le métier mais je trouve que c'est un manque de respect de me prévenir la veille pour le lendemain surtout un dimanche.
Je conçois que ce ne soit pas facile pour les parents mais ils faut aussi qu'ils comprennent qu'on a aussi notre vie à coter et qu'on est pas obligée de tout accepter.
Bonne soirée et merci.


----------



## booboo (11 Décembre 2022)

Pas de culpabilité à avoir, 
Vous  ne pouvez pas, et prévenir du jour au lendemain c'est le risque pour les parents qu'on leur dise non.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Décembre 2022)

Surtout ne culpabiliser pas vous êtes totalement dans vos droit ,  les parents viennent de vous mettre au pied du mur en vous prévenant seulement aujourd'hui 17h pour demain 7h . 
Tout a fait on a une vie a côté et on est pas toujours a la disponibilité des parents


----------



## Perlimpimpine (11 Décembre 2022)

Le msg de vos PE me rappelle un autre post sur le forum il y a qques jours concernant les PE qui appellent ou envoient des msg à n'importe quel heure et n'importe quel jour.
Même si tu débutes et je dirais même SURTOUT que tu débutes, impose-toi de suite au risque de te faire manger par certains PE!
Tu as eu tout à fait raison de refuser, tu n'es pas à leur disposition. Leur manque d'organisation n'a pas à se répercuter sur leur assmat.
Le délai de prévenance est de 7 jours, c'est dans le contrat que vous avez signé ensemble, il n'y a donc pas de surprise. Par contre, qui dit respecter le délai de prévenance ne dit pas accepter obligatoirement. Toute heure demandée en dehors des heures du contrat est soumise à l'accord de toutes les parties et si tu les refuses pour une raison X ou Y, tu n'as bien entendu aucune justification à donner.


----------



## ElisabethSom (11 Décembre 2022)

On se fiche du délai de prévenance en fait, car il n'y a AUCUNE obligation de faire des heures hors contrat et encore heureux


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir si vous aviez coupé votre portable pour vos PE comme bcq le font vous n'auriez pas pu lire ce message ... et voir ce qu'il y a de noté sur votre contrat si vous acceptez les HC et plus tôt mais délai de prévenance trop court ! maintenant vous avez un RV alors allez-y et c'est tout c'est dommage pour le PE mais c'est comme çà ... vous avez raison d'avoir refusé ! j'ai accepté par le passé des appels le dimanche soir pour commencer plus tôt le lendemain lundi matin maman infirmière et vu comment j'ai été récompensée par la suite par ces PE là (c'était celle qui m'avait dit être ma patronne et le papa radin qui m'avait fait pleurer pour avoir compté une HC !) j'ai fini par démissionner donc ce serait à refaire j'aurais refusé tout ce qui venait d'eux !!! alors comme vous débutez vous allez en voir des vertes et des pas mûres dans ce métier alors autant vous préserver au mieux et écouter les conseils ...


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Décembre 2022)

La maman va sûrement réaborder le sujet avec vous. Donc restez claire....
1 - s'ils veulent vous demander si vous êtes dispo pour des HC ou HS c'est au moins 7 jours avant. Car vous organisez votre vie personnelle en fonction de vos horaires au contrat. La preuve, votre RDV à 7h10 demain.
2 - La prochaine fois, qu'ils anticipent la demande.


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Décembre 2022)

Et même si ils anticipent la demande vous pouvez dire non.


----------



## MeliMelo (12 Décembre 2022)

Et bien comme les collègues, je dirai que vous n'avez pas du tout à culpabiliser, prévenir la veille pour le lendemain, c'est pas cool... Et même avec le délai de prévenance, vous auriez aussi pu dire non, de plus vous avez un RDV important.


----------



## violetta (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je suis d'accord avec les collègues,  vous avez un rdv ce jour-là,  ne culpabilisez pas, les parents ont certainement compris. Après,  je me permets de vous demander, si vous n'aviez pas eu ce rdv, auriez-vous accepté ?
Si c'est non car vous refusez de toute façon  de faire des heures compémentaires, je vous conseille de le dire aux parents  car il est fort possible que cette demande se renouvelle.
Pour ma part, j'accepte les heures complémentaires le matin ou le soir car je n'ai pas de contraintes(a moins d'avoir un rdv bien sûr ) mais en revanche je refuse pour mes 2 mercredis am de libre.
Mes employeurs le savent et de plus, les demandes sont rares, jamais d'abus.
Bonne journée


----------



## bidulle (12 Décembre 2022)

prévenir à 17 h un dimanche soir .... non mais sérieux là !?
manque de respect = refus de faire des hc


----------



## nounou ohana (12 Décembre 2022)

avec un numéro pro la question ne se pose mm pas.. 
j'espère que tu ne diras pas oui la prochaine fois.


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> prévenir à 17 h un dimanche soir .... non mais sérieux là !?
> manque de respect



exactement !!!! je dirais même "foutage de gue*le" !!! 😁

j'ai recadré hier matin la PE qui m'a envoyé un sms à 09h30 dimanche MATIN !!! 

mdrrr elle a PAS apprécié  !!! mais moi je dois tout accepté ???? ............ Hé ben non !

Recadre-les TRES vite sinon il vont abuser encore et encore !..............

et non Nounou n'est PAS corvéable à merci et à disposition ! 

et oui Nounou A UNE VIE !!! 

 je suis dispo UNIQUEMENT PENDANT LES HEURES D'ACCUEIL POINT BARRE !!!


----------



## Djune (13 Décembre 2022)

Vous avez bien fait de dire non puisque ce n'était pas possible pour vous. C'est tout à fait votre droit.
Par contre, le corvéable à merci et le manque de respect, je vois pas : les parents ont un besoin qu'ils n'avaient pas anticipé, ils demandent, ce n'est pas possible, ils font autrement. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait s'offusquer de leur demande, ni se sentir coupable de refuser.  
Personnellement, j'apprécie que les parents me demandent quand ils ont besoin et si ce n'est pas possible pour moi, je leur dis non et ils comprennent très bien.


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

Djune a dit: 


> Par contre, le corvéable à merci et le manque de respect, je vois pas



ahhh bon vous ne voyez PAS ??? ............    

Les sms à n'importe quelle heure et même le week-end ? VOUS NE VOYEZ TOUJOURS PAS ??? 

Juste par curiosité vous êtes ass mat depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

C'est juste un manque de savoir vivre de la part du parent employeur 
Mais pas corvéable 

Ce n'est absolument pas la même chose


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

oui je sais que ce n'est pas pareil ..... mais souvent l'un ne va pas sans l'autre ....


----------



## Djune (13 Décembre 2022)

Personnellement, je préfère qu'on m'envoie un sms le dimanche à 17h que le parent ne pointe à 7h sans pouvoir prévenir.
Et le dimanche soir, comme toute salariée te mère de famille, c'est le où je planifie ma semaine donc c'est pile poil LE bon moment. C'est aussi le moment où j'envoie des SMS aux parents en cas de besoin pour la semaine.
Je suis assmat depuis 2012 mais j'ai travaillé comme cadre dans l'industrie pendant 15 ans avant. Ce qui explique  certainement ça ne me choque pas plus que ça.


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

Ca m'est déjà aussi arrivée de recevoir un message un week-end pour un truc que les parents avaient oublié de me dire le vendredi soir
Toujours en s'excusant bien sur de me déranger le week-end 
Je ne l'ai jamais mal pris
Dés lors que ce nest pas à des heures inconvenables


----------



## nounou ohana (13 Décembre 2022)

@Djune 

tout salarié à droit à la déconnexion et le dimanche est un jour de repos .
franchement moi un parent peut se pointer à 7h sans que çà soit convenu , il va vite repartir qu'il soit content , embêté ou pas; On impose pas des heures sans demande avant , et le avant c'est encore moins le dimanche pour le lundi.


----------



## pommedamour26 (13 Décembre 2022)

J’ai l’impression qu’il y en a pas mal des comme ça 
Moi c’est pareil on me demande de changer 10h contre 6h45.. pas du tout le même horaire.. j’accepte quand c’est possible mais là pareil je dois déposer ma fille pour un examen donc impossible pour moi ce changement 

Souvent j’accepte les changements d’horaire mais quand ça ne m’arrange pas je dis non 

Donc pas de culpabilité a avoir 
Tout est noté dans votre contrat puis comme certaines disent le mari n’a pas eu son ordre de déplacement du dimanche donc elle aurait pu anticiper


----------

